# ar-15 need help from someone who knows better



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

I am looking to buy my 1st ar15 and i want a good gun. I first saw one while looking on the remington site at that ar15. I want something that will last a long time and can shoot very accurately. Now i am lookin on the internet and found out there is LR and LS and a whole vareity of differnt varieties. I just want a good coyote rifle. How do LR and LS and all those match up agaisnt an ar15 in terms of accuarcy durablity quality and just overall performace.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Want a good AR? Buy a Colt Match Target. Sub-moa right out of the box. Don't know how much they cost nowadays. Can't argue the + or - of any others.
Pete


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I believe a couple of the best ARs out there that I have tried are the DPMS and Rock River. I don't care to own a Colt, why deal with the different sized pins.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a standard Bushmaster M4A2 with a Chip Mccormick trigger and a Leupold mark 4 1.5x5 scope and have no problem shooting 1" or less groups off a bi-pod at 100 yards, with decent ammo.

The M4A2 has a collapsable stock, 16" barrel, and a removalable carry handle. It is a nice compact rifle and very accurate out to 300 yards.

The thing with an AR is that there are about a million different variations, options, and after-market parts. It is truly one rifle that you can make as individual as you want.

I've owned a heavy barrel full size AR and sold it because it was just too damn bulky and heavy to carry around. But if you want to shoot past that 300 yard range the heavy barrel and extra weight does make a difference.


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

Ruthless, the heavy barrel and weight really help groups past three hundred? and how much does your M4A2 weigh compared to the one you sold?


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

i also notice with AR and other varations alot of people which out the trigger. What do you look for when you look to buy a tigger? I am also wondering what do you look for an a good AR? I know a good shot gun from a bad one and what not i am just wondering if there is any distinct features you look for.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I used to shot service rifle comp with a standard trigger. It was ok but not the best. I am currently using a Jewel trigger. I can adjust it way down or keep it rock solid at 4.5lbs. I will have to look it up the right now the gezel trigger is the best on the market. I am not sure how it is spelled I will look it up later today.

If you oil a standard trigger they are OK and you can shoot some decent groups with it as long as you learn it. I used a standard trigger in my prairie dog gun for years and killed thousands with it.

Contrary to popular belief, there is indeed enough Chuck Norris to go around.


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

i googled that tigger and i htink its spelled jezel. and you would recommend this tigger if i purchase an AR?


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Hamma time,

My M4A2 weighs just over 6lbs empty...then add a magazine, bi-pod, and a scope and you are pushing 9lbs loaded and ready to go. But it is compact and an easy grab.

My Olympic Arms Varmint Special with a 22" barrel weighed almost 9 pounds empty...then add a magazine, bi-pod, and a 6-20x scope and you're over 13lbs...that's a lot of iron to pack around...i just found myself grabbing my .223 bolt carbine just because it was more compact, so I sold the Varmint special and bought the M4A2

Another reason is that the M4A2 carbine fits nice on the back of my 4 wheeler...

A heavy barrel vibrates less and should hold a tighter group...it also doesn't heat up as fast...and the heavier gun tends to move around less if you are doining your part...unless you are trying to shoot it from a standing position without support.

I like my Chip McCormick trigger, runs about $219 and is factory set at 3.5lbs, probable the best investment to make an AR a good shooter is a good trigger. Never shot any of the other triggers out there for the AR, but I do know the Chip McCormick is good....lot of reviews on it at cabelas. Also you don't need anything less than 3.5lbs on a hunting rifle and stay away from two stage triggers unless you are just competition shooting...you don't need one on an AR...IMO


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

You can never go wrong with a Colt but I have a Smith and Wesson ar15 and it has a life time warrenty and is the most accurate ar15 ive ever shot


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a bottom end DPMS 5.56 Sportical, and I am very impressed with it so far. It is a lighter barrel, so you can't pop off rapid fire with it and hope to keep a good group, but the size and weight are huge factors for me. I just put a Timney 3# trigger in it and it seems very nice in dry fire practice!! A little less expensive than the McCormick at $175, but I have never shot one of those, so I can't say how they stack up. I have read a lot of good things about Jewell, McCormick, Timney, and Gessele(sp). I shot some decent groups with the Mil Spec trigger, so hopefully next week I will shoot some nice ones with the Timney.


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

laite319, how much was your DPMS. How much does yours weigh/barrel lenght. I am looking at buying a DPMS, I think im leaning towards a Panther LR-243L. I have heard 243 are not that brutal on coyotes and i would like to use it deer hunting(maybe).


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive got the colt match comp H-BAR II....
shorty, and accrurate as a MO FO
seriously a sub moa gun with half of the factory ammo i use... it even shoots the wolf stuff pretty damn well....

ive also got a dpms arctic panther... sweet... but its no colt...

colt colt colt colt colt!


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

I have heard theres a few problems with the colt. why do you like it so much better than your DPMS.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to own a Colt Match Targe Competition Hbar with an 18" barrel. The thing was a shooter and I had no problems with it, but weighed about 50 lbs  with scope, loaded mag, and bipod!!! I think the DPMS rifles I have seen are every bit as good as Colt, but it depends on the shooter. You can check out the Sportical 5.56 at dpmsinc.com. It will tell you every thing you are asking. The barrel is 16" and the weight is right around 6lbs empty, but I can't remember exactly. If you want the 243 version, you better have deep pockets or have a lot of patience. They are selling the 243 for right around $3000 on gunbroker because they are "rare". Ordering one from DPMS will see it delivered any where between 1.5 years and 1.5 decades. The end of this month will see me waiting exactly one year for my LR-260.


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

wow thats crazy. I was lookin on the dpms website and .243 are about 1500 still a big chunk of change.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is the trick. You can order one from DPMS yourself and maybe see it in 2 years, or you can try to get one through a dealer and pay $2-3 thousand. DPMS charges the dealer a set price then the dealer is free to rape and pillage for what ever price they see fit. As I was told by DPMS they are basically only making .223 and .308 barrels right now because of demand. The "less popular" calibers are pushed to the back of the line to get the others flying out the door.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

hell I got an armalite about 6 months ago and love it and a friend got stag and he loves that particular rifle both of ours are m4 style fifles and shoot real well mine likes the cheepo remington umc ammo and I think he is shooting wolf out of his and has no probs yet though we have both been warned about wolf amo in semi auto guns both rifles woith sc ope and magazine around 8 lbs so they are great for carrying threw the woods


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

COLT H-BAR ELITE get the best and forget the rest :beer:


----------

